# Will you eggcept our challenge this Saturday?



## Justin

​
After much speculation across the forums recently, I'm pleased to officially announce that The Bell Tree's fourth annual Easter Egg Hunt is happening this weekend!

Be sure to keep your eyes locked on The Bulletin Board and the rest of the forum around 8AM PDT / 11AM EDT / 3PM GMT this Saturday morning (March 26th) for a chance to earn some eggcellent egglectibles ~*colleggtibles*~ in our hunt. This hunt has proven to be quite the challenge in the past though, so if you eggcept our challenge, we hope you don't get too eggxausted!


----------



## Heyden

ILY JUSTIN


----------



## CuteYuYu

Yes I'll finally experience my first egg hunt!


----------



## strawberrywine

TY BAE


----------



## Hulaette

Thanks Justin. I hope I can login in time.


----------



## Stil

OMG its happening


----------



## You got mail!

_This is my first time with the Easter event so I can't wait until the day  _​


----------



## HungryForCereal

I WANT THE EGGS!!!!


----------



## carp

how eggcellent


----------



## King Dorado

you guys might as well sleep in, cause imma poach all dem eggs no matter how much you scramble!


----------



## Cadbberry

Oh Snap! I cant wait!! I hope we get a cool new egg this year


----------



## tearypastel

wooooo it's finally happening!! not like i'm gonna get any eggs though, i'm so bad at this type of stuff ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*6/10 not enough egg puns.*

But I am totally excited about this and I really hope I do better than last year, I only got a Waluigi egg last year. =[


----------



## Aquari

woohoo!!


----------



## Stil

how does it work though?


----------



## HungryForCereal

QUESTION: do we really  just look around the forums for eggs? nothing else?


----------



## Pokemanz

LET THE PAIN AND SUFFERING BEGIN


----------



## Aquari

King Dad said:


> you guys might as well sleep in, cause imma poach all dem eggs no matter how much you scramble!



puns!! XDDD


----------



## p e p p e r

Pokemanz said:


> LET THE PAIN AND SUFFERING BEGIN



omg yes it was painful but fun


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

Damn, it starts at 1AM AEST.  I do stay up pretty late usually, but I'm going to be eggshausted the next day.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i hope i get all the eggs


----------



## Mariah

snoozit said:


> i hope i get all the eggs



You'll be lucky to get half.


----------



## King Dorado

looking forward to it!


----------



## sej

Yes!! I love these!!
I wonder if there will be new eggs?!! That would be eggcellent!!


----------



## HungryForCereal

is it even possible to get all the eggs? lol


----------



## p e p p e r

Mariah said:


> You'll be lucky to get half.



sad but kinda true


----------



## Stil

How do you find the eggs?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dont understand how it works


----------



## sej

p e p p e r said:


> sad but kinda true



It's the sad truth of these egg hunts

- - - Post Merge - - -



C u c c o said:


> How do you find the eggs?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I dont understand how it works



Basically they will post clues and you have to find eggs around the forum, like the game for Christmas where you had to find the gift


----------



## Heyden

snoozit said:


> is it even possible to get all the eggs? lol



last year only 1 person found all, only bc...

- - - Post Merge - - -

its basically the present hunt but a lot harder


----------



## p e p p e r

doughssant said:


> last year only 1 person found all, only bc...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its basically the present hunt but a lot harder



ummm yeah....


----------



## Stil

Sej said:


> It's the sad truth of these egg hunts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Basically they will post clues and you have to find eggs around the forum, like the game for Christmas where you had to find the gift



I wasnt here around christmas  will they be like on the screen? I dont really get it sorry if im annoying


----------



## Aquari

do you HAVE to get all the eggs to win?


----------



## HungryForCereal

will there be just random egg pictures around the forum and we have to click on them?


----------



## Mariah

Neikkocat06 said:


> do you HAVE to get all the eggs to win?



To win the best egg, you do.


----------



## sej

C u c c o said:


> I wasnt here around christmas  will they be like on the screen? I dont really get it sorry if im annoying



No you're not! Yes they will, then you click them


----------



## Heyden

snoozit said:


> will there be just random egg pictures around the forum and we have to click on them?



either graphics or text (Egg)


----------



## Stil

Sej said:


> No you're not! Yes they will, then you click them



Oh ok cool  And can they be scattered randomly or will they just be where the clues lead you?


----------



## Heyden

C u c c o said:


> Oh ok cool  And can they be scattered randomly or will they just be where the clues lead you?



clues
just read back on the old easter hunts


----------



## Vizionari

I'm not ready for all the egg puns


----------



## Pokemanz

Some highlights from last year:

"ARE THE NEW CLUES UP YET???"
"I can't find this egg omg"
"Somebody help I've been searching for HOURS"
"I'M SO STUPID IT WAS THERE ALL ALONG"
"Just need one more for Waluigi egg ;0;"
"Mods why do u hate us"


----------



## HungryForCereal

may the heaven be upon me and let me win this egghunt


----------



## Stil

Thanks everyone I appreciate the help  I am very excited for the hunt!


----------



## Heyden

snoozit said:


> may the heaven be upon me and let me win this egghunt



u dream big


----------



## Aquari

can i take my time while looking for the eggs? or is it like one of those things where if im not quick everyone else will find them and there wont be any left?

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> may the heaven be upon me and let me win this egghunt



lol XDDD


----------



## sej

C u c c o said:


> Oh ok cool  And can they be scattered randomly or will they just be where the clues lead you?



Clues
Here are the previous egg hunts
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279489-TBT-s-Third-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt! 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165458-TBT-s-Second-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt
I can't find the first one lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> can i take my time while looking for the eggs? or is it like one of those things where if im not quick everyone else will find them and there wont be any left?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol XDDD



Nope! You can take all the time you need  Just obviously find it in time before the whole event ends XD


----------



## Aquari

Sej said:


> Clues
> Here are the previous egg hunts
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279489-TBT-s-Third-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt!
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165458-TBT-s-Second-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt
> I can't find the first one lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! You can take all the time you need  Just obviously find it in time before the whole event ends XD



noice!!


----------



## Meliara

Yessssss!!! I'm so eggcited!!!  Eggcept now that I think of it the clues last year were eggtremely difficult. Ugh.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i have a feeling im gonna lose this...


----------



## Javocado

If there's another mute city difficulty egg we are going to square up


----------



## Minties

Why


----------



## Jomarih

Eggsquisite!


----------



## Camburn

How you like your eggs girl Fried or Fertilized? I will try to take part as well and sadly fall short more then likely !


----------



## Aquari

and when we find an egg we get to keep them as collectables? if so thats pretty dam awesome!!


----------



## visibleghost

the hype is so big but i have no idea what this is wtf


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't wait for all the yolks here to crack plenty of eggsellent puns again


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz

THE PUNS R REAL


----------



## Javocado

omelette yall finish but last year's egg hunt was the best of all time


----------



## Heyden

Neikkocat06 said:


> and when we find an egg we get to keep them as collectables? if so thats pretty dam awesome!!



no we get a currency token thing


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> omelette yall finish but last year's egg hunt was the best of all time



didn't you get close to finding them all???


----------



## Aquari

Javocado said:


> omelette yall finish but last year's egg hunt was the best of all time



YES!!!! EASILY THE BEST PUN ON THIS THREAD!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



doughssant said:


> no we get a currency token thing



oh.... ;( how much are they worth?


----------



## Javocado

p e p p e r said:


> didn't you get close to finding them all???



Yep! Couldn't find Egg #10 though and someone else had Egg #10 when the last batch of egg clues came out so I kind of just threw in the towel lol.


----------



## Heyden

i hope Pierrot comes back I've almost been waiting a good 366 days


----------



## LambdaDelta

never forget oath's magnificent troll


----------



## kelpy

woot! I missed last year's so I hope I can show up for this one.


----------



## p e p p e r

Javocado said:


> Yep! Couldn't find Egg #10 though and someone else had Egg #10 when the last batch of egg clues came out so I kind of just threw in the towel lol.



well if anyone has a REAL chance at the golden egg, it's you!


----------



## skarmoury

Very eggcited for my first Easter Egg Hunt! Save the date!! c:


----------



## KainAronoele

I hope I'm not as stupid this year xD

The number of egg puns in that post disturbs me @ .@


----------



## cIementine

I can't wait to see what the egglectibles are. hopefully the yoshi egg will return since i've always wanted one.


----------



## Alienfish

I swear please make the clues... somewhat more obvious this time lol.


----------



## Aquari

Moko said:


> I swear please make the clues... somewhat more obvious this time lol.



now why would they want to do that? they love to see us run around in circles XDD


----------



## Alienfish

Neikkocat06 said:


> now why would they want to do that? they love to see us run around in circles XDD



Cause unless you've been on the site for 10 years or have a degree in Nintendo knowledge you're out lmao


----------



## Aquari

Moko said:


> Cause unless you've been on the site for 10 years or have a degree in Nintendo knowledge you're out lmao



good point, but everything is funner when you have too work extremely hard for it ;}}}


----------



## helloxcutiee

Challenge eggcepted!


----------



## Lancelot

Shouldve called them Coll-egg-tibles instead of egg-lectibles


----------



## Aquari

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Shouldve called them Coll-egg-tibles instead of egg-lectibles



true, egg-lectibles is pretty lame ;p


----------



## KarlaKGB

maybe this is my year to get the golden egg and delete it


----------



## boujee

KarlaKGB said:


> maybe this is my year to get the golden egg and delete it




I like your way of thinking


----------



## MintySky

Definitely doing this challenge.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I'm happy to know it starts at 11:00 AM my time because I'll be busy until around 10:30 that day.  I stink at figuring out clues, so I doubt I'll win anything. (Good thing I already bought the Easter egg I wanted! LOL) Anyway, it'll still be fun to try!


----------



## Arstotzkan

Lmao and Starry was super hyped up for the Easter egg hunt.

Should be exciting!


----------



## Aquari

SarasaKat said:


> Lmao and Starry was super hyped up for the Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Should be exciting!



glory to Arstotzka!!!!!!!


----------



## Minties




----------



## mogyay

i'm working this is so sad i can't even, when do they usually finish, is it a full 24 hour? 12?


----------



## Quagsire.

SarasaKat said:


> Lmao and Starry was super hyped up for the Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Should be exciting!



You mean EGGciting.


----------



## Heyden

Minties said:


>



same
STAY UP WITH ME MINTIES


----------



## BungoTheElf

yayy egg hunt

tfw ur busy this weekend


----------



## pandapples

mogyay said:


> i'm working this is so sad i can't even, when do they usually finish, is it a full 24 hour? 12?



Wow is it that short? I hope it lasts longer... also have work


----------



## Heyden

usually over a course of 3-4 days I think like last time


----------



## mogyay

pandapples said:


> Wow is it that short? I hope it lasts longer... also have work



i think last year it was around 20 hours so hopefully we have plenty time to find eggs! i'm lucky my shift is only 6 hours or so

edit: oh really, a few days, that long??? my bad, now that i think about it i'm pretty sure i had a flight to catch during last year so maybe that's why i feel it was short ha


----------



## ForestaNinfa

I hope I get to participate. I'll be working that morning.


----------



## Trundle

Minties said:


>



Minties is sad that I will get golden egg.


----------



## milkyi

AYEEEEEE

omg hopefully I will be able to snag up an egg this year.


----------



## Chelsaurus

Damn! Missing my first egg hunt because I picked over time at work :'( HAHA


----------



## Minties

doughssant said:


> same
> STAY UP WITH ME MINTIES



BUT I HAVE TO WORK AT 7AM D:



Trundle said:


> Minties is sad that I will get golden egg.



That's okay, I'll get all the neapolitan ice cream


----------



## piske

This is so eggciting! But I'm also eggpecting it to be hard ;A;


----------



## Trundle

Minties said:


> BUT I HAVE TO WORK AT 7AM D:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, I'll get all the neapolitan ice cream



1/3 of it will go to waste though, because you don't like strawberry.


----------



## MrPicklez

If someone doesn't legitimately void the golden egg this year, I will be disappointed.


----------



## Araie

This will be my first egg hunt ever! Yay! (I don't think I'll get any eggs though..)


----------



## Terabyte

That's a lotta egg puns!

I've had this account for three years, but I only recently came back and I was never able to experience one of these egg hunts. There was a contest similar to this on another forum I'm on though, so I'm looking forward to it. If it's like the other one, I'm prepared for it to be really challenging.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Noooo! I've never been able to participate in the TBT egg hunt, and I won't be able to this year either because I'm going on a sailing trip this weekend. Y U do dis!?


----------



## King Dorado

Arcticfox5 said:


> Noooo! I've never been able to participate in the TBT egg hunt, and I won't be able to this year either because I'm going on a sailing trip this weekend. Y U do dis!?



they got the internet on the ocean these days, aint they?  let somebody else take the conn for a while...


----------



## SharJoY

I have family visiting that day, so I will miss this event more than likely.


----------



## toadsworthy

I should be around.... 11am EST and I don't have to work until 4


----------



## CuteYuYu

omg cies
I forgot I have to be an assistant helper at korean school + go to a birthday party on saturday..
Guess I'll be missing out ㅠ.ㅠ


----------



## cornimer

Eggcellent egg yokes, Justin. 

I'm so eggcited for this! I hope I can get some egglectibles.


----------



## Feunard

I hope I will have the time to partecipate !


----------



## Aronthaer

My body is ready


----------



## Flop

All these new people don't know what they're getting themselves into.   The Hunger Games pale in comparison to this.


----------



## King Dorado

Flop said:


> All these new people don't know what they're getting themselves into.   The Hunger Games pale in comparison to this.



hey now, we've been through the candy market collapse of October 2015, the re-stock wars of November 2015, and lump of coal.  we're battle-tested!!


----------



## Flop

King Dad said:


> hey now, we've been through the candy market collapse of October 2015, the re-stock wars of November 2015, and lump of coal.  we're battle-tested!!


May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## strawberrywine

King Dad said:


> hey now, we've been through the candy market collapse of October 2015, the re-stock wars of November 2015, and lump of coal.  we're battle-tested!!



Never forget the lump of coal


----------



## Javocado

Moko said:


> Cause unless you've been on the site for 10 years or have a degree in Nintendo knowledge you're out lmao



don't forget fallout boy lyrics


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> don't forget fallout boy lyrics



what eggsplain (lol get it). you're not telling me they incorporated fall out boy lyrics into a tbt easter egg hunt?


----------



## ZetaFunction

if I remember from last year, this is one of the most painful events on TBT

I hope everyone's prepared to suffer and have their colleggtable dreams smashed like an egg


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Arcticfox5 said:


> Noooo! I've never been able to participate in the TBT egg hunt, and I won't be able to this year either because I'm going on a sailing trip this weekend. Y U do dis!?



Y U choose Easter weekend to go on a trip when U should know that Easter weekend would be when an Easter Egg Hunt is held?


----------



## King Dorado

I'm ready to build an egg-clectic collection of eggs!


----------



## zeldagirl25

I gotta work that day. So I most likely will not participate in this event...


----------



## Javocado

pumpkins said:


> what eggsplain (lol get it). you're not telling me they incorporated fall out boy lyrics into a tbt easter egg hunt?



One of the clues was "Search the sand in the bottom of the hourglass" aka paraphrased line from "Immortals" by FOB. This song was also the main theme for Big Hero 6, so the egg could be found in BH6 general/discussion thread lol. But lowkey my fav egg last year.


----------



## cIementine

Javocado said:


> One of the clues was "Search the sand in the bottom of the hourglass" aka paraphrased line from "Immortals" by FOB. This song was also the main theme for Big Hero 6, so the egg could be found in BH6 general/discussion thread lol. But lowkey my fav egg last year.



ooohh that's a pretty good one actually lmao.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

*gasps*
It's at, like, the perfect time for me. Yaaaaaaaas!


----------



## Javocado

Also, powers that b, will this be a one day thing? Or will ya drop batches of egg clues throughout a few days??


----------



## Oblivia

The event will be live through Sunday and you'll have until Monday to find all the eggs, so no worries to those of you who won't be around right when it starts!  We'll be posting clues throughout both Saturday and Sunday and none of them expire, so everyone should have a shot at participating so long as they're around at some point during this weekend. 

It's also awesome to see how confident everyone is!  Good thing I made my clues extra super hard bordering on sadistic.


----------



## Javocado

Can't be worse than egg #10 2k15


----------



## piske

Oblivia said:


> The event will be live through Sunday and you'll have until Monday to find all the eggs, so no worries to those of you who won't be around right when it starts!  We'll be posting clues throughout both Saturday and Sunday and none of them expire, so everyone should have a shot at participating so long as they're around at some point during this weekend.
> 
> It's also awesome to see how confident everyone is!  Good thing I made my clues extra super hard bordering on sadistic.



Oh yay! Now we have all weekend to torture ourselves!!!  jk, good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokedude729

unfortunately I'll be traveling all day Saturday.


----------



## SoftFairie

Preparing for my mental break down on Saturday


----------



## KarlaKGB

reminder of 2014



Spoiler


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well I know it would be a clue hunt


----------



## GalacticGhost

sorry if this pun has been said already, but this will be the first tbt easter event i will _eggs_perience.

and i guess you could say i'm pretty... _egg_cited for this _egg_cellent, sp_egg_tactular event.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Moko said:


> Cause unless you've been on the site for 10 years or have a degree in Nintendo knowledge you're out lmao



hey I did pretty well iirc last year and I wasn't even on the site for 10 years


----------



## Mellyjan3

Omg im so excited yay!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I've been training for this. I hope the training was worth it.


----------



## Bellrich

2 much puns 4 me 8/8 gr8 m8 
-ign


----------



## pickle inkii.

These puns are giving me a terrible disease
I love it


----------



## uwuzumakii

YES!!! MY CHANCE TO GET THE GLORIOUS TOGEPI EGG!!!


----------



## teto

yus pls all of the mmm


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> I've been training for this. I hope the training was worth it.



just what kind of training-- banging your head against the wall until you get used to the pain??


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Actually, I changed my mind. I'll be around on Saturday, as usual, but I don't think I will participate. I don't know enough about games or current movies/music/TV to be able to understand clues. Rather than stressing myself out, I think I'll catch up on YouTube videos instead. LOL


----------



## Chrystina

BluePikachu47 said:


> YES!!! MY CHANCE TO GET THE GLORIOUS TOGEPI EGG!!!



same!

thank you for including the times Justin!

also glad it starts this saturday and not sunday! yesss


----------



## piske

BluePikachu47 said:


> YES!!! MY CHANCE TO GET THE GLORIOUS TOGEPI EGG!!!



Will they for sure have the Togepi egg??? It's so cute! I hope there will be new designs too though.


----------



## DaCoSim

Oh get ready for the eggceptionally bad egg puns. Can't wait! I'll be hiding in my work bathroom searching for clues I'm sure since I work sat and sun.


----------



## Hermione Granger

pinelle said:


> Will they for sure have the Togepi egg??? It's so cute! I hope there will be new designs too though.



this is what i was thinking too. the easter eggs are cute, but what if there were new designs to spice up the event? that'd be nice. but it's still okay even if there isn't new designs. i just want to watch the site burn when the clues are up and people sell their souls for hint answers


----------



## Javocado

pokemon snap eggs please


----------



## FleuraBelle

:0
I'm so excited! This will be my first Bell Tree event


----------



## crimsontadpoles

I'll give this a try for fun, but I doubt I'll be any good at it. Some people here are eggstremely focused on winning, so they'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Mints

All those egg puns though. Lmao, are there going to be any new eggs in the batch?


----------



## jiny

YEYSYEYEYSYYSYWUS TYSM my first egg hunt


----------



## N e s s

Here i am trying to study how the easter egg hunts go.


----------



## Cory

Spoiler: I found an egg










(it's NorthernLion)


----------



## Minties

I will never forget 2014 where I barely lost to Tom in getting the golden egg and he gave it to fkn Jennifer.  Mfw


----------



## Jacob

hey how bout a chao egg this time


----------



## Soniaa

yassssssss


----------



## Horus

I only eggcept Night Themes & Group Name Changes.


----------



## Toot

God... Stab whoever came up with all these egg puns please. Lol

Looking forward to it. :3


----------



## Dy1an

yes
im in eastern time im confused what time is it for me


----------



## Mariah

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> yes
> im in eastern time im confused what time is it for me



It literally says in the OP.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I'm really excited for this! I have a school event that day though so I wonder if I can make it


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> yes
> im in eastern time im confused what time is it for me



11:00 AM


----------



## Vizionari

Eggcited to see if there are any new eggs this year, too


----------



## inkling

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so excited for this! i will be traveling on a train when it starts but i will def be on my phone.


----------



## Paperboy012305

How about a unique non-Nintendo themed egg? Like a Bumble Bee Egg, a Flame Egg or a Water Egg. Endless possibilities.


----------



## Blueskyy

Well I got 3 of the Xmas hunts so I'm up for this!


----------



## iicookehmonstar

Sweet! This will be my first one!


----------



## erinnashh

POKEMON THEMED EGGS !!!!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

erinnashh said:


> POKEMON THEMED EGGS !!!!!!!


Of course, there could be more. But one is enough.


----------



## Thunder

goddammit jubs you cant just squeeze the word egg into everything


----------



## Brad

If these egg puns don't stop I'll have to do something _eggstremely rotten._


----------



## Javocado

Brad said:


> If these egg puns don't stop I'll have to do something _eggstremely rotten._



come at me boi and catch this sunny side uppercut


----------



## Ayaya

Justin said:


> ​
> After much speculation *speggulation* across the forums recently, I'm pleased to officially announce that The Bell Tree's fourth annual Easter Egg Hunt is happening this weekend!
> 
> Be sure to keep your eyes locked on The Bulletin Board and the rest of the forum around 8AM PDT / 11AM EDT / 3PM GMT this Saturday morning (March 26th) for a chance to earn some eggcellent egglectibles ~*colleggtibles*~ in our hunt. This hunt has proven to be quite the challenge in the past though, so if you eggcept our challenge, we hope you don't get too eggxausted!


I added more puns for you


----------



## King Dorado

Ayaya said:


> I added more puns for you



stop egging him on!


----------



## Katattacc

I hope it's an all day event... because there is no way I can wake up at 5am lol


----------



## Trundle

Minties said:


> I will never forget 2014 where I barely lost to Tom in getting the golden egg and he gave it to fkn Jennifer.  Mfw



PFFT YOU WEREN'T EVEN CLOOOOOOOOOOSE
I had just found the very last one when Tom bought the egg


----------



## Heyden

place ur bets whos getting the golden egg


----------



## Dy1an

so do we try to solve puzzles to get them


----------



## Heyden

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> so do we try to solve puzzles to get them



just read back on the older hunts, its clues to finding them


----------



## TinyStarrable

How does this challenge work?


----------



## Venn

I can be there in the morning when it begins, but not sure for any time after that...


----------



## piske

Oh lawd...looked back at the 2015 hunt... ;A; I think I would have found, like 3 XD


----------



## CuteYuYu

wait so there's only one golden egg?


----------



## NerdHouse

Meh, not interested. After tomorrow's release of _Earthbound_ on the 3DS eShop, and Hyrule Warriors Legend's release Friday, I'll be too busy having fun playing those trying to find eggs.



CuteYuYu said:


> wait so there's only one golden egg?



DING DING DING
WE HAVE A WINNERRRRRR


----------



## Nightmares

Well I failed with the present hunt, so I don't think I'll have much luck with this 

It'll be fun to try though ;D
I'm super excited


----------



## Hermione Granger

CuteYuYu said:


> wait so there's only one golden egg?



Yeah and only people who truly know this site from every nook and cranny to threads and post you didn't even know existed usually get the egg.


----------



## stained_cheri

I'll try it out...but I sucked at the present hunt. Each time I was close but not close enough T_T


----------



## p e p p e r

doughssant said:


> place ur bets whos getting the golden egg



my bet is on Javocado!


----------



## Javocado

p e p p e r said:


> my bet is on Javocado!



I'm actually gonna be pretty busy Sunday so you can count me out. :B


----------



## Oblivia

I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone's able to get the golden egg considering half the clues are fake and don't actually lead to an egg!  This will be a fun little event for sure.


----------



## strawberrywine

Oblivia said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone's able to get the golden egg considering half the clues are fake and don't actually lead to an egg!  This will be a fun little event for sure.



You like to watch the world burn don't you


----------



## p e p p e r

Oblivia said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone's able to get the golden egg considering half the clues are fake and don't actually lead to an egg!  This will be a fun little event for sure.



wth???  torture...


----------



## Javocado

Oblivia said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone's able to get the golden egg considering half the clues are fake and don't actually lead to an egg!  This will be a fun little event for sure.



Okay as if this whole thing wasn't eggcruciating enough


----------



## Finnian

This was my fav event last year and I AM WORKING WHY


----------



## NewLeafTori

What does the challenge entail?


----------



## NerdHouse

NewLeafTori said:


> What does the challenge entail?



Deciphering insanely vague clues that lead to where digital eggs/lines of codes that represent eggs are hidden. 
These eggs can then be traded for exclusive Easter collectibles, or even the Golden Egg, which apparently is like the Holy Grail of this website for collectible collectors.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

EGG HUNTS HELL YEAH


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Oblivia said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if anyone's able to get the golden egg considering half the clues are fake and don't actually lead to an egg!  This will be a fun little event for sure.



That makes me want to participate even less, actually.


----------



## Oblivia

Belle of Pripyat said:


> That makes me want to participate even less, actually.



I may have been eggsaggerating.  We're not _that_ evil, after all.

Well, Jeremy is but the rest of us are pretty cool.


----------



## CozyKitsune

Exiting! I did okay last year so hopefully I can do great this year!


----------



## HungryForCereal

think imma go familiarize myself around the forums now. i need those eggs!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Oblivia said:


> I may have been eggsaggerating.  We're not _that_ evil, after all.
> 
> Well, Jeremy is but the rest of us are pretty cool.



I'm not totally convinced... LOL


----------



## TinyStarrable

Chroma Red said:


> Deciphering insanely vague clues that lead to where digital eggs/lines of codes that represent eggs are hidden.
> These eggs can then be traded for exclusive Easter collectibles, or even the Golden Egg, which apparently is like the Holy Grail of this website for collectible collectors.



I've learned how to do html coding. This should make it easier for me


----------



## Hermione Granger

Chroma Red said:


> Deciphering insanely vague clues that lead to where digital eggs/lines of codes that represent eggs are hidden.
> These eggs can then be traded for exclusive Easter collectibles, or even the Golden Egg, which apparently is like the Holy Grail of this website for collectible collectors.



i don't think it's the holy grail, but okay. 
it's history involves an original owner giving it to a collectible enthusiast the first year (i think) it was introduced and the second year involves a very old tale of betrayal and deception leading to the egg getting confiscated. so it's really the egg's history that causes everyone to fawn for it. that, and the fact that it's always amusing to see which TBT fanatic will race to the golden egg top first since there's always close competitors in the end. that egg is infamous and will only give you flaunting perks if won since you can't gift it. which in turn makes it as valuable as a gold trophy tbh


----------



## King Dorado

whats the old tale of betrayal??


----------



## Bellrich

Lol if someone were to sell a golden egg how much would they sell it for


----------



## Bossblitz

I hope to join if I can join if I wake up early . Seems fun!


----------



## Mihaku

Oh. I have never done this before.. SO no idea what to eggspect!!! hahahaha


----------



## uwuzumakii

hey lets all start a secret club the mods dont know about and share egg location, dont tell the mods so shhhhhh


----------



## Rabirin

much eggcite for this, however this is my first egg hunt so i'm not too sure how it works, can somebody explain this to me?


----------



## Hermione Granger

SailorCrossing said:


> much eggcite for this, however this is my first egg hunt so i'm not too sure how it works, can somebody explain this to me?



look at this and this to get a good idea


----------



## N e s s

Hermione Granger said:


> i don't think it's the holy grail, but okay.
> it's history involves an original owner giving it to a collectible enthusiast the first year (i think) it was introduced and the second year involves a very old tale of betrayal and deception leading to the egg getting confiscated. so it's really the egg's history that causes everyone to fawn for it. that, and the fact that it's always amusing to see which TBT fanatic will race to the golden egg top first since there's always close competitors in the end. that egg is infamous and will only give you flaunting perks if won since you can't gift it. which in turn makes it as valuable as a gold trophy tbh



Actually, the Golden Egg is tradeable.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm probably not going to win it, but i'm gonna try to win the Gold egg


----------



## aleshapie

BluePikachu47 said:


> hey lets all start a secret club the mods dont know about and share egg location, dont tell the mods so shhhhhh



Saying this on here is like saying the word B. O. M. B. on a plane. Just. Don't. Do. It.


----------



## N e s s

BluePikachu47 said:


> hey lets all start a secret club the mods dont know about and share egg location, dont tell the mods so shhhhhh



#you'llgetbanned


----------



## Hermione Granger

N e s s said:


> Actually, the Golden Egg is tradeable.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm probably not going to win it, but i'm gonna try to win the Gold egg



The first one was, I don't think it's the same story for the 2nd one


----------



## Reese

I'm looking forward to this! I haven't been too active here lately but I missed the last two hunts since I've been a member, so I'm determined not to miss this one


----------



## Alienfish

Hermione Granger said:


> The first one was, I don't think it's the same story for the 2nd one



Well yeah if you the whole story it was taken away rather than non-tradeable as for last year. Jen got the 2014 from Tom or whoever it was.


----------



## Amilee

yaaaay i cant wait


----------



## cheezyfries

i remember last year's being so stressful lol i'm hoping that i'll do better this time! hopefully there will be a new egg


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Chroma Red said:


> These eggs can then be traded for exclusive Easter collectibles, or even the Golden Egg, which apparently is like the Holy Grail of this website for collectible collectors.



I think the golden egg is rather plain and boring. I wouldn't want one, to be honest. Then again, I also hate the special snowflakes that other people are so crazy about. I think the person who made it ran out of space because the tops and sides of the snowflake are bigger than the bottom. LOL


----------



## Dinosaurz

im late

woo


----------



## Xerolin

Yes


----------



## Dinosaurz

SarasaKat said:


> Lmao and Starry was super hyped up for the Easter egg hunt.
> 
> Should be exciting!



...........
rip starry 2k16 the mods hate me

ive actually been practising and I have done a lot of research on my time on the forum so my chance is pretty good


----------



## LilyACNL

lmao  egglectibles no, ~colleggtibles~


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

StarryWolf said:


> ...........
> rip starry 2k16 the mods hate me
> 
> ive actually been practising and I have done a lot of research on my time on the forum so my chance is pretty good



Just make sure you don't get banned until after it's over!


----------



## Bellrich

Sugarella said:


> Yes



Lol this is off topic but..

Love the quote in your sig, its nice c:


----------



## Franny

does anyone remember the easter thread last year where there was egg puns galore?
i remember
what a trainwreck :,)


----------



## LilyACNL

CuteYuYu said:


> Yes I'll finally experience my first egg hunt!


Ah same! I'm quite excited!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> does anyone remember the easter thread last year where there was egg puns galore?
> i remember
> what a trainwreck :,)


Awww I wish I coulda seen it, I love puns!
Egg-cept the really bad ones c;

AHAHA man I'm bad.


----------



## Mints

Does anyone know how to find these fking eggs. I've been on the forums for 2 years but this is the first time I'll be looking for eggs so like help me pls..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mints said:


> Does anyone know how to find these fking eggs. I've been on the forums for 2 years but this is the first time I'll be looking for eggs so like help me pls..


Its not time yet. It starts sometime on Saturday or I think Sunday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> does anyone remember the easter thread last year where there was egg puns galore?
> i remember
> what a trainwreck :,)


Yeah, that made people so eggshilarated.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Mints said:


> Does anyone know how to find these fking eggs. I've been on the forums for 2 years but this is the first time I'll be looking for eggs so like help me pls..



you'll find them with the helps of hints given by the mods. hints given by any other source will result in bad stuff happening to you!!
but yeah, wait for the hints to be posted periodically (because theyre not all posted at once) and then search around, insert codes, buy, etc. for eggs. if you don't see the egg where you thought the hint might've led to, then you didn't get the clue right and must keep working at it. the first few hints will be posted this weekend


----------



## piske

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Just make sure you don't get banned until after it's over!



rip starrywolf ;u;

2 more days!!! How do I prep my brain for this? Haha.


----------



## Vizionari

Mints said:


> Does anyone know how to find these fking eggs. I've been on the forums for 2 years but this is the first time I'll be looking for eggs so like help me pls..



the clues are pretty vague themselves so you just have to be creative 

creative as in searching every single fu**** thread in the forum


----------



## Mariah

Vizionari said:


> the clues are pretty vague themselves so you just have to be creative
> 
> creative as in searching every single fu**** thread in the forum



And every single post within the thread.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Ugh... Why did the mods have to tell us so SOON?!? Can't we just start the egg hunt now?!?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Hey, May I join?


----------



## Chrystina

BluePikachu47 said:


> Ugh... Why did the mods have to tell us so SOON?!? Can't we just start the egg hunt now?!?



Lol well look at it this way, would you rather have kept wondering if there will actually be one, or knowing but anxiously waiting for it to happen? One more day!


----------



## Justin

Yep, this is actually pretty different than what we usually do! Often we just sit in radio silence and then it just appears out of nowhere, or it doesn't come at all. (events in general, not just easter) So this time we thought we'd try actually announcing it in advance with a date and letting people get excited for it.


----------



## himeki

excited? more like horrified at the arguments and lag that will happen


----------



## zoevalo

i'm excited for this


----------



## Xerolin

//prays I can finish my schoolwork today so I can goof off tomorrow for the egg hunt and that my dad works tomorrow


----------



## LilD

Looking forward to event, have my alarm set early to start as soon as I can, I need lots of time for these


----------



## N e s s

Can someone convert the time this starts to CST, I can't figure it out


----------



## Trent the Paladin

#NoMoreGoldenEggsBesidesMine2K16

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Can someone convert the time this starts to CST, I can't figure it out



10 AM CDT.


----------



## Chrystina

N e s s said:


> Can someone convert the time this starts to CST, I can't figure it out



CST/PST/EST = CDT/PDT/EDT in the OP. since it's no longer standard time (instead, daylight time)

edit: oh wow disregard me. central isn't in the op.


----------



## Bellrich

LOL they changed it to colleggtibles xD

Also why is one of the tags for this "portugese toilet paper"

...


----------



## Araie

Bellrich said:


> LOL they changed it to colleggtibles xD
> 
> Also why is one of the tags for this "portugese toilet paper"
> 
> ...



Because why not, right?


----------



## Bellrich

Araie said:


> Because why not, right?



True, true. We all know the portugese kind is the best after all 

hah jk 1 ply ftw


----------



## HungryForCereal

god, the wait is killing me.


----------



## King Dorado

oops, i apparently found a secret thread with the draft of the first 8 egghunt clues!  It's only fair that I share them with everybody (the mods will probably change them now anyhow):




			
				Zipper T. Bunny said:
			
		

> Hello hello, Zipper T. Bunny here, wishing you a happy Bunny Day!  without further ado, here are the first eight TBT Egg Hunt clues!  (ow, this costume is so itchy...) Good luck:
> 
> 1.  It's a secret to everybody.
> 2.  blue
> 3.  ?
> 4.  Dude if you don't know, I'm not gonna tell you...
> 5.  Ozymandious. eh sorry, the dog ate this egg before everybody came outside with their baskets for the egghunt.
> 6.  rumplestiltskin
> 7. [insert clue 7]
> 8.I forget what eight was for.


----------



## Heyden

King Dad said:


> oops, i apparently found a secret thread with the draft of the first 8 egghunt clues!  It's only fair that I share them with everybody (the mods will probably change them now anyhow):



sure jan


----------



## Meliara

King Dad said:


> oops, i apparently found a secret thread with the draft of the first 8 egghunt clues!  It's only fair that I share them with everybody (the mods will probably change them now anyhow):



Sounds about right. There's going to be so much suffering...


----------



## Trundle

King Dad said:


> oops, i apparently found a secret thread with the draft of the first 8 egghunt clues!  It's only fair that I share them with everybody (the mods will probably change them now anyhow):



wow you must be the hacker 4chan


----------



## kelpy

Bellrich said:


> LOL they changed it to colleggtibles xD
> 
> Also why is one of the tags for this "portugese toilet paper"
> 
> ...



Because Moko was here.


----------



## N e s s

King Dad said:


> oops, i apparently found a secret thread with the draft of the first 8 egghunt clues!  It's only fair that I share them with everybody (the mods will probably change them now anyhow):



I can understand some of those, but I highly doubt that 3 leads anywhere? I mean, its a ****ing question mark.


----------



## NewLeafTori

Chroma Red said:


> Deciphering insanely vague clues that lead to where digital eggs/lines of codes that represent eggs are hidden.
> These eggs can then be traded for exclusive Easter collectibles, or even the Golden Egg, which apparently is like the Holy Grail of this website for collectible collectors.



Thank you


----------



## N e s s

inb4 mods took down the clues i search them all


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Woo hoo, looking forward to the event!  This'll be my very first TBT Egg Hunt...hope I do well in it lol.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well I'm going to see how hard you made it.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Tom said:


> #NoMoreGoldenEggsBesidesMine2K16
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 10 AM CDT.



I think it was CST. I'd also like to know, because I live in this timezone, too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BluePikachu47 said:


> I think it was CST. I'd also like to know, because I live in this timezone, too.



10 AM. :L


----------



## PeeBraiin

Are we allowed to mak hunting groups and stuff?

- - - Post Merge - - -

or is it gonna be like the present hunt?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Universaljellyfish said:


> Are we allowed to mak hunting groups and stuff?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or is it gonna be like the present hunt?


Past two years groups were forbidden iirc and anyone caught would get eggs revoked I think? Could be different this year but it seems like a safe bet to watch the trend continue.


----------



## Vizionari

Universaljellyfish said:


> Are we allowed to mak hunting groups and stuff?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or is it gonna be like the present hunt?



Like Tom said, you're pretty much on your own for the egg hunt.


----------



## Jeremy

Universaljellyfish said:


> Are we allowed to mak hunting groups and stuff?



No teaming up, and like Tom said, your eggs can be removed if you cheat, get the answers from someone else, etc.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Jeremy said:


> No teaming up, and like Tom said, your eggs can be removed if you cheat, get the answers from someone else, etc.



oooh, okay! Thanks Jeremy


----------



## FleuraBelle

What do you get if you find an egg and what does the thing you get do? I've never participated in BTF events yet.


----------



## Kirbystarship

whats the golden egg? It seems that when I look on the forums no one has the golden egg.


----------



## N e s s

Tardis2016 said:


> whats the golden egg? It seems that when I look on the forums no one has the golden egg.



Its up in the holy grail of collectibles, since basically from what I know only 1 person has it. Also, user Oath2order had one but he deleted it in this video here~


----------



## PeeBraiin

N e s s said:


> Its up in the holy grail of collectibles, since basically from what I know only 1 person has it. Also, user Oath2order had one but he deleted it in this video here~



the video isn't showing up D:


----------



## Paperboy012305

N e s s said:


> Its up in the holy grail of collectibles, since basically from what I know only 1 person has it. Also, user Oath2order had one but he deleted it in this video here~


Actually, he played a trick on us. He still has it.


----------



## Kirbystarship

how much TBT can you get if you sell the golden egg?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tardis2016 said:


> how much TBT can you get if you sell the golden egg?


Well, its so rare, you'd be greedy not to sell it.


----------



## Javocado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Actually, he played a trick on us. He still has it.



Does he really tho
I heard he traded it for a vape

Also 12 hours until egg time yee haw


----------



## Paperboy012305

Javocado said:


> Does he really tho
> I heard he traded it for a vape
> 
> Also 12 hours until egg time yee haw


What is a vape? I'm pretty sure he still has it.


----------



## N e s s

Jav i heard you like peaches

&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;&#55356;&#57169;

- - - Post Merge - - -

QUESTION MARKS YES


----------



## Jacob

Paperboy012305 said:


> What is a vape? I'm pretty sure he still has it.



actually i heard it got taken away from him but i forget why oh wait i remember

Also, im excited for tomorrow
good luck everyone!


----------



## piichinu

Paperboy012305 said:


> What is a vape? I'm pretty sure he still has it.



umm u can google it if u want but it might offend u


----------



## Hermione Granger

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, its so rare, you'd be greedy not to sell it.



i wouldnt sell it. why would i if i broke my brain trying to earn it? you'd be greedy to sell it. i rather have bragging rights than spendable tbt. unless i get a million $$$$$$$
also, as for groups, highly doubt that won't stop skype groups from helping each other out. 

regardless, you lot should get sleep and refresh your mind because a lot of you are gonna need it. and remember to spend time with loved ones. they'll miss you during this event


i am not going in with any hopes of the golden egg unless it's an easier year than last year. just have fun


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jacob said:


> actually i heard it got taken away from him but i forget why oh wait i remember
> 
> Also, im excited for tomorrow
> good luck everyone!


Hmm... 

So am I! And i'll do my best. Hopefully everyone else.


----------



## uwuzumakii

wait, y did oaths egg get taken away?


----------



## piichinu

BluePikachu47 said:


> wait, y did oaths egg get taken away?



well there was this thing where he got access to a mods account and cheated
thats the short version i think. hope this helps


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm super excited to try at this!


----------



## King Dorado

so there's usually one golden egg, i take it, for whoever solves all the clues correctly?  how long does that process usually take? like the whole 48 hours?


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> so there's usually one golden egg, i take it, for whoever solves all the clues correctly?  how long does that process usually take? like the whole 48 hours?



the past few events have been more than 2 days i think. it takes whatever amount of days the event actually runs for because clues get updated periodically and when the last clues are up that's when the heat goes up. usually, those who have been members for years win or are up in the high. really, the egg gets taken by whoever gets the amount of eggs needed and, in the case of two people having it at the same time, gets the egg before the other one

whoever gets the golden egg is whoever goes to the shop first with enough eggs to get it


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dad said:


> so there's usually one golden egg, i take it, for whoever solves all the clues correctly?  how long does that process usually take? like the whole 48 hours?



is it the first one only to solve all the riddles gets the golden egg? thats insane..... I have to work that night, so hopefully I will exhaust all my abilities by then


----------



## uwuzumakii

shiida said:


> well there was this thing where he got access to a mods account and cheated
> thats the short version i think. hope this helps



how was he not permabanned after that?


----------



## N e s s

So just curious, what does an "egg" look like? Is it just a pop-up or an ad?


----------



## Vizionari

King Dad said:


> so there's usually one golden egg, i take it, for whoever solves all the clues correctly?  how long does that process usually take? like the whole 48 hours?



The golden egg's in the shop, so whoever solves all the clues and gets their eggs first will be able to buy the egg.


----------



## Hermione Granger

N e s s said:


> So just curious, what does an "egg" look like? Is it just a pop-up or an ad?



you'll know since it'll be there 
the graphic of it might change this year but it will be like the present hunt


----------



## Vizionari

N e s s said:


> So just curious, what does an "egg" look like? Is it just a pop-up or an ad?



last year there was a symbol of an egg (or literally the word egg) and you just click it. after that the egg's redeemed for you


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm so glad my mom is going to be gone all day tomorrow so I can scream at my laptop as much as I need to.


----------



## jiny

oooo im so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

Hi Jake egg


----------



## King Dorado

but is it true then that you wouldnt have enough eggs to buy Golden Egg unless you got all the questions right?  

does that mean you must forgo other eggs then along the way... aka put all your eggs in one basket??


----------



## toadsworthy

King Dad said:


> but is it true then that you wouldnt have enough eggs to buy Golden Egg unless you got all the questions right?
> 
> does that mean you must forgo other eggs then along the way... aka put all your eggs in one basket??



these are all questions I need to know


----------



## p e p p e r

King Dad said:


> but is it true then that you wouldnt have enough eggs to buy Golden Egg unless you got all the questions right?
> 
> does that mean you must forgo other eggs then along the way... aka put all your eggs in one basket??



yup that's correct


----------



## Hermione Granger

King Dad said:


> but is it true then that you wouldnt have enough eggs to buy Golden Egg unless you got all the questions right?
> 
> does that mean you must forgo other eggs then along the way... aka put all your eggs in one basket??



yeah you cant get the golden egg unless you get every single question right and get to the shop before anyone else does 
so if you're vying for that golden egg, then no yoshi egg for you unless you don't win the golden egg therefore leaving you to spend all your eggs on basic eggs or leave them to become tbt by the end of the event

- - - Post Merge - - -

one golden egg, one winner
who's it gonna be


----------



## King Dorado

Hermione Granger said:


> yeah you cant get the golden egg unless you get every single question right and get to the shop before anyone else does
> so if you're vying for that golden egg, then no yoshi egg for you unless you don't win the golden egg therefore leaving you to spend all your eggs on basic eggs or leave them to become tbt by the end of the event
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> one golden egg, one winner
> who's it gonna be



i get having to use all your bells for golden egg.  but if you dont get it, why are you hosed?  are Yoshi eggs etc limited quantity and gets sold out if you wait too long?


----------



## N e s s

If certain eggs have a certain quantity limit to them then I don't want the golden egg, doesn't seem worth it since i probably won't get it.

Also if you see a question you can't figure out, then just google it.


----------



## Vizionari

N e s s said:


> If certain eggs have a certain quantity limit to them then I don't want the golden egg, doesn't seem worth it since i probably won't get it.
> 
> Also if you see a question you can't figure out, then just google it.



Much harder than that, mate.


----------



## Pokemanz

N e s s said:


> Also if you see a question you can't figure out, then just google it.



Questions revolve around TBT trivia or certain threads, so Google wouldn't help you.

Also, searching on the site is disabled so you can't use that either.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I had the 1 golden egg and I pawned it off to my buddy Jen. 

IIRC Oath's got revoked


----------



## King Dorado

Pokemanz said:


> Also, searching on the site is disabled so you can't use that either.



gah!  did they do this on the christmas gift hunt too (i dont remember that happening)?


----------



## Chrystina

Pokemanz said:


> Also, searching on the site is disabled so you can't use that either.



What.


....
Okay tmrw just got a lot harder than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> gah!  did they do this on the christmas gift hunt too (i dont remember that happening)?



Yep they did. It'd be way too easy if you could just search "egg" or the answer to the riddle now wouldn't it?


----------



## King Dorado

but are the non-golden eggs also in limited quantity or wot?


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> but are the non-golden eggs also in limited quantity or wot?



Iirc they were unlimited, but it's not like they go fast, it takes a while for anyone to get enough. They cost like 3-5 Eggs.


----------



## King Dorado

will be distracted by any shop re-stocks of other stuff during all this?  or is it just eggsclusively the eggs?


----------



## Pokemanz

King Dad said:


> will be distracted by any shop re-stocks of other stuff during all this?  or is it just eggsclusively the eggs?




Not sure, the staff does love to watch us scramble so I wouldn't be surprised if Justin threw in a restock while no one was paying attention.


----------



## N e s s

Hey so, last year there was this and its code was "BULBORB". Can someone explain how this was found, because i don't see any words or letters hidden in here.


----------



## Kirbystarship

If you don't spend your eggs they are TBT?


----------



## Mariah

N e s s said:


> Hey so, last year there was this and its code was "BULBORB". Can someone explain how this was found, because i don't see any words or letters hidden in here.



That's a bulborb.


----------



## Pokemanz

N e s s said:


> Hey so, last year there was this and its code was "BULBORB". Can someone explain how this was found, because i don't see any words or letters hidden in here.



It was a mirror puzzle and the answer was whatever the image was.

You were given a special url to put the answer into and if you got it right it would give you an egg.


----------



## N e s s

Mariah said:


> That's a bulborb.



I can hardly see it now after searching it up.


----------



## Heyden

N e s s said:


> Hey so, last year there was this and its code was "BULBORB". Can someone explain how this was found, because i don't see any words or letters hidden in here.



Its the big ass monster thingy on the Pikmin map on Smash 3DS that eats you up


----------



## N e s s

How did you find the egg in TBT Undercover skin?


----------



## piichinu

N e s s said:


> How did you find the egg in TBT Undercover skin?



there was a word in the riddle that i googled the definition of, and the word ended up having multiple definitions, which allowed me 2 figure it out


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Will participate then just sign off. Should be fun


----------



## Diancie

no


----------



## sej

I'm really excited for this! But I can't waiiiittttt. But I don't even know why I'm excited. I wasn't here last year, but I was here the year before, and omg the clues were hard but I did manage to get a few eggs!


----------



## N e s s

But what i don't understand is how TBT Undercover hid the egg and how to find it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

N e s s said:


> But what i don't understand is how TBT Undercover hid the egg and how to find it.



iirc when you go into tbt undercover the word "egg" was written out in bold at the top


----------



## King Dorado

right now while we go to sleep, the mods and admins are holed up, deciding where to hide all these eggs and how to write the clues.  they're stocked up on jalapeno cheetos and 4Loko; their cell phones been collected and switched off; ready for what's sure to be a marathon allnight session of debate, brain-storming, drawing up plans and then crumbling them up and throwing them into the trash to start all over again.  (I heard a rumor that they all fly in to Vegas and reserve a conference room at the Bellagio to do this-- except Murray, as junior Mod he's left behind on forum monitoring duties-- then they lay wagers as to which user will procure the Golden Egg; they send Murray a smoke signal over skype so he knows to phone in at that point with his wager).  Though the process is eggscruciating, its all worth it because in the end, the event is totally eggzhillerating...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Why are half the tags about moko's rainbow toilet paper? Wtf. 

ALSO I wish this started earlier in the morning because I leave right at 8am... and I am always too lazy to turn on my home computer now. R.I.P.


----------



## Hermione Granger

you all better get some rest and try not to wake up with fried brains for this hunt will make you break out of your shell and scramble around in search of some rather easy and evasive eggs. 

and, in the case you don't get the golden egg, look at the sunny side of things: you can spend your easter currency on other  deleggtable eggs that are also up for coleggtion!

have a good crack at the clues and good luck!


----------



## Justin

So quick answers to a few questions I see on the last few pages:

1) Eggs/clues are released in batches over the weekend. This year, we're revealing what date/time each batch is going up so you'll be able to plan ahead a bit. You already know the first batch goes up at 11AM ET as previously announced.

2) You need every single egg/clue to get the Golden Egg and there is only one, so it goes to the first one to get every single egg/clue. This means you will want/need to be online when the last batch goes up, so pay attention. You will have to forgo other eggs if you get it as you will have no currency left.

3) Other colleggtibles will be available as well at lower prices that don't require finding every single clue, so definitely still participate regardless of finding every single egg/clue! There are generally enough easy ones to make getting one colleggtible trivial.

4) We have some really amazing new colleggtibles this year actually, so don't mind me being a big tease here.  You're gonna want them and there's only hours left to find out what they are!


----------



## sej

Omg yes!! New eggs!!!
What do you guys think they'll be?


----------



## Heyden

GALAXY EGGS


----------



## Hermione Granger

#yumenikkieggs


----------



## Justin

N e s s said:


> Hey so, last year there was this and its code was "BULBORB". Can someone explain how this was found, because i don't see any words or letters hidden in here.



That's because it's a bulborb you big dumbo.

Go play Pikmin dammit.

P.S: I have no clue contributions this year AKA no dumb images! You're all welcome.


----------



## Vizionari

Excited for tomorrow (tho I prob won't wake till 9am)

also hi Thunder


----------



## Heyden

Justin said:


> That's because it's a bulborb you big dumbo.
> 
> Go play Pikmin dammit.
> 
> P.S: I have no clue contributions this year AKA no dumb images! You're all welcome.


will there be any out of the website again


----------



## Thunder

Vizionari said:


> Excited for tomorrow (tho I prob won't wake till 9am)
> 
> also hi Thunder



oh hi


----------



## aleshapie

Thunder! Love that green line up you got!!


----------



## LilyACNL

Aw~ I love the countdown timer, and the music. Really nice ^~^


----------



## Vizionari

I haven't played NL in awhile, nice to hear the music tho =>


----------



## Javocado

I was really expecting this to play..


Spoiler: It's eggsactly what you think it is.


----------



## aleshapie

Javocado said:


> I was really expecting this to play..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's eggsactly what you think it is.



It does, Jav. Man. That was funny last year!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> That's because it's a bulborb you big dumbo.
> 
> Go play Pikmin dammit.
> 
> P.S: I have no clue contributions this year AKA no dumb images! You're all welcome.



Damn your contributions were always the easiest. Guess now I'll just have to bribe Thunder.


----------



## honey.dew

Oooh this will be my first event! 
What exactly is a collectible though? If anyone can tell me it would be amazing ;v;


----------



## LambdaDelta

woo, less than 7 hours until people start getting banned for cheating!

err... I mean, until clues start being dropped

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> That's because it's a bulborb you big dumbo.
> 
> Go play Pikmin dammit.
> 
> P.S: I have no clue contributions this year AKA no dumb images! You're all welcome.



this thing still looks far more like a demonic bird to me, even knowing what it is

the Easter bird that leaves out poisonous eggs for the children to find and die from


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Damn your contributions were always the easiest. Guess now I'll just have to bribe Thunder.



Can't help ya there, boss.

(Now when you say "bribe" how much dough are we talkin')



honey.dew said:


> Oooh this will be my first event!
> What exactly is a collectible though? If anyone can tell me it would be amazing ;v;



They're the little 28x28 icons you see under people's avatars.



LambdaDelta said:


> the Easter bird that leaves out poisonous eggs for the children to find and die from



The Waluigi Egg does look a little suspicious.


----------



## honey.dew

I have heard you would need to be on the forums for long to get the clues so I don't think I'll do so good xwx


----------



## Aquari

a few hours until it starts!!, i cant wait!!!


----------



## animalhome

yay


----------



## sej

I can't wait 4 hours and 54 minutes!
//cries


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'll be knocked out sleep before the first clue. Lol R.I.P me.


----------



## StitchesTheBearCub

Ah can't wait


----------



## King Dorado

what's your New Egg predictions?

Imma guess-- an all-pink Kirby Easter Egg...


----------



## Heyden

3 more hours, idk if I'll survive and even think at 2am lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dad said:


> what's your New Egg predictions?
> 
> Imma guess-- an all-pink Kirby Easter Egg...



well if that's the case, then I know what I'm getting firsthand if I fail at the trophy prize


----------



## Araie

The madness is on the horizon..


----------



## sej

Araie said:


> The madness is on the horizon..



So true
I am scared of what's coming


----------



## Araie

Sej said:


> So true
> I am scared of what's coming



Very much agreed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sej said:


> So true
> I am scared of what's coming



hey, Resetti isn't that bad....


----------



## Araie

LambdaDelta said:


> hey, Resetti isn't that bad....



Wait.. what are you talking about? Now you're scaring me!


----------



## Heyden

Araie said:


> Wait.. what are you talking about? Now you're scaring me!



as in resetti banning you, warning you or infracting you for cheating


----------



## LambdaDelta

doughssant said:


> as in resetti banning you, warning you or infracting you for cheating



actually its just a joke about the forums going down due to high traffic, in which case Resetti shows up on the "error" page. if its even able to load that much


but there will be bannings too, I guarantee it. though hopefully not any of you


----------



## King Dorado

I feel like I need a little nap.  If I fall asleep, you guys will all wait for me to start the egghunt right?


----------



## Araie

LambdaDelta said:


> actually its just a joke about the forums going down due to high traffic, in which case Resetti shows up on the "error" page. if its even able to load that much
> 
> 
> but there will be bannings too, I guarantee it. though hopefully not any of you



Oh, ok! I see what you mean now.



King Dad said:


> I feel like I need a little nap.  If I fall asleep, you guys will all wait for me to start the egghunt right?



Nope. SACRIFICES MUST BE MADE, KING. SACRIFICES.


----------



## piske

Araie said:


> Oh, ok! I see what you mean now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. SACRIFICES MUST BE MADE, KING. SACRIFICES.



Yes, yes! Appease Zipper T Bunny!!!


----------



## Kirbystarship

good morning everyone. I'm ready for the easter event


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hopefully this Easter egg hunt won't be too hard for me this year.


----------



## cornimer

I'm so excited! I really hope I get at least one egg.


----------



## cIementine

_i'm going to get a Yoshi egg even if I have to make sacrifices no one should to do so_


----------



## Coach

The time of year has come to torture ourselves for some pixels!!!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

hmm... so when 1 user claims an egg nobody else could get that egg?


----------



## Heyden

Darius-The-Fox said:


> hmm... so when 1 user claims an egg nobody else could get that egg?



uh theres 24, currency of each 24 is unlimited
for collectible stock its usually unlimited too but jubs might be different this year and make some exclusive or w/e


----------



## cornimer

pumpkins said:


> _i'm going to get a Yoshi egg even if I have to make sacrifices no one should to do so_



YES same I need a yoshi egg >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, uh. Is there going to be new eggs this year?


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, uh. Is there going to be new eggs this year?



I guess we'll find out soon


----------



## Heyden

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, uh. Is there going to be new eggs this year?



yes, multiple, unless jubs used the plurality just to excite us :/


----------



## Piezahummy

I've got a question : How much time do we have to find an egg ?


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, uh. Is there going to be new eggs this year?



Nobody knows, except for the mods, really, but of course they're not going to say a _Peep_.


----------



## Heyden

there will be new eggs, jubs said before


----------



## Paperboy012305

doughssant said:


> there will be new eggs, jubs said before


Really? That sounds eggciting.


----------



## cIementine

Paperboy012305 said:


> Really? That sounds eggciting.



eggceptional news


----------



## Araie

doughssant said:


> there will be new eggs, jubs said before



Really? Cool, never actually heard that announcement. (Sorry, I ran out of egg puns for you guys.. I'm not very punny.)


----------



## Sgt.Groove

So wait, everyone can claim the eggs? thats good :]
What do they look like when you see them? im using mobile so i probably cant even get them, but it would be nice to see them :]

Also, i did a few collectible concept art in the spirit of easter, but i doubt theyll be added mostly cause there wasnt a contest :3


----------



## Piezahummy

Darius-The-Fox said:


> So wait, everyone can claim the eggs? thats good :]
> What do they look like when you see them? im using mobile so i probably cant even get them, but it would be nice to see them :]
> 
> Also, i did a few collectible concept art in the spirit of easter, but i doubt theyll be added mostly cause there wasnt a contest :3



Either links , images or puzzles lol


----------



## Heyden

Darius-The-Fox said:


> So wait, everyone can claim the eggs? thats good :]
> What do they look like when you see them? im using mobile so i probably cant even get them, but it would be nice to see them :]
> 
> Also, i did a few collectible concept art in the spirit of easter, but i doubt theyll be added mostly cause there wasnt a contest :3



its usally a graphic BUT last year is was text that said Egg underlined so
they wont be added trust me, mods dont really do that stuff


----------



## Paperboy012305

Araie said:


> Really? Cool, never actually heard that announcement. *(Sorry, I ran out of egg puns for you guys.. I'm not very punny.)*


Ok, I can "eggcept" that.


----------



## Araie

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok, I can "eggcept" that.



Thanks for being eggceptable. Ok maybe I lied. :'D


----------



## BetaChorale

I've never done the egghunt on here either o.o Togepi egg sounds fun though, if that's a thing still. I'd slap an ice cream from the hands of a 4 year old for one of those.


----------



## jiny

oh my god a timer


----------



## Jacob

is there a way to hid the amount of eggs u get


----------



## Sgt.Groove

mmk, good to know. if its an image (a smal one) or a link i might be able to claim em.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Whoa :0


----------



## ZetaFunction

So excited!  Time to search far and wide for some pixel eggs 

It'd be hilarious though if they're all limited quantity


----------



## visibleghost

lol are u able to participate if youre on mobile??


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jacob said:


> is there a way to hid the amount of eggs u get



nope! public knowledge for all


----------



## Gregriii

doughssant said:


> ILY JUSTIN



who doesnt tho


----------



## FleuraBelle

Gregriii said:


> who doesnt tho



true though XD


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, we have to wait 1 more hour? I thought it was time.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Why is this happening on a Saturday? Lol.


----------



## BetaChorale

I think it's a 48 hour long thing??


----------



## strawberrywine

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why is this happening on a Saturday? Lol.



other time zones exist 
+probably because people in the u.s. will be spending time with their family on Easter


----------



## toadsworthy

one hour hype


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

White Claw said:


> other time zones exist
> +probably because people in the u.s. will be spending time with their family on Easter



Still Saturday just about everywhere in the world at the moment.

Anyway, the latter could be true, but a couple corrections must be made:

_Probably because people in the u.s. will be spending time with their family Animal Crossing New Leaf on Easter._


----------



## LambdaDelta

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why is this happening on a Saturday? Lol.



Starts on Saturday, ends Sunday evening or Monday morning (NA time zones) iirc

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, yes I can't remember exactly when it ends


----------



## PeeBraiin

HYPE


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Lol, everyone will be gathering eggs on acnl, ive already got haalf my town covered in unopened eggs :3


----------



## momiji345

Flop said:


> May the odds be ever in your favor.



LOL ~You mean  May the Easter Bunny  be ever in your favor


----------



## Justin

It starts today because it will go on for the whole weekend, not just today.


----------



## Heyden

IM WAITING FOR 2AM SUNDAY I HAVE CHURCH AT 6AM THIS PIXEL DEVOTION HURRY UP AKFLNKwfHOIFBHDHFDHKhijsfajbhdbhja


----------



## Javocado

what's cracking???

hahaha get it bc eggs


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I'm so wishy-washy, I swear! I know I'll probably fail hard, but I'll _try_. I really want to earn myself one new egg collectible.


----------



## cIementine

my minimum eggspectation for this event is to get at least two colleggtibles


----------



## toadsworthy

playing hide and seek with my villagers to pass the time


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I'm going to Chick-Fil-A in a few minutes. I'll need some protein for this thing! LOL


----------



## toadsworthy

jk it took 3 minutes to find their dumb selves.... one hid behind a dead tree

- - - Post Merge - - -

can I visit someone's town for a Petition? lol... Salty and Satisfying....


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Justin said:


> It starts today because it will go on for the whole weekend, not just today.



JUSTIN I AM /HYPE/
 remember me
im the one who started the petition to get you to change your pic to cyrus

 how could u not remember me tho
im so great


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Mimi Cheems

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I'm going to Chick-Fil-A in a few minutes. I'll need some protein for this thing! LOL



I love Chick-Fil-A. I had it two days in a row for dinner this week... #noragrets


----------



## Heyden

hurry up im getting tired


----------



## Amilee

*heavy breathing*


----------



## Mimi Cheems

WHO'S EGGCITED?@?@??!??!1/1!?


----------



## Hermione Granger

playin pikmin just to pass some time


----------



## toadsworthy

no but like seriously can I get some villager sigs before this starts?


----------



## Mimi Cheems

IM SUPER EGGCITED TBH
 this is my first egg hunt!! <3


----------



## cIementine

yukiihara said:


> WHO'S EGGCITED?@?@??!??!1/1!?



i'm eggstatic


----------



## Mimi Cheems

toadsworthy said:


> no but like seriously can I get some villager sigs before this starts?



COME TO MY TOWN TO GET SOME SIGS >:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> i'm eggstatic



eggsactly.


----------



## toadsworthy

yukiihara said:


> COME TO MY TOWN TO GET SOME SIGS >:3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> eggsactly.



just added you! thanks homie!!!! the petition is Salty and Satisfying.... isn't that just the worst one ever


----------



## Mimi Cheems

toadsworthy said:


> just added you! thanks homie!!!! the petition is Salty and Satisfying.... isn't that just the worst one ever



alright gimme a sec homie
 lemme add u and ill pop in my animal crossing game


----------



## c h i h a r u

good luck to everyone!!


----------



## cIementine

wowzer the music is really alternating in my earphones like beautiful sweet nothings


----------



## Jacob

im getting evicted from my hotel room as we speak so ill prob be able to participate in a couple hours


----------



## Javocado

just a few minutes until i whisk it all


----------



## FleuraBelle

10 minutes!


----------



## cornimer

10 minutes left!! 

please let me get one egg, please let me get one egg...


----------



## Kirbystarship

almost time for the egg hunt.


----------



## cIementine

this event is eggs-rated for failure and no perseverance


----------



## FleuraBelle

VanessaMay18 said:


> 10 minutes left!!
> 
> please let me get one egg, please let me get one egg...



Same! XD
Knowing me I'm probably not going to get any. cx


----------



## Gregriii

but mom I'm vegan I can't participate

- - - Post Merge - - -

we're eggstremely close to the end of the countdown


----------



## Trundle

i have to go but I'll be back to snag the egg


----------



## Venn

5 Minutes!!


----------



## sej

Ok im here just in time! I had to go out, phew


----------



## cIementine

i'm struggling to eggspress my eggcitement

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Ok im here just in time! I had to go out, phew



eggcellent timing


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Less than 5 minutes to go. Good luck everybody!


----------



## cIementine

just watching reruns of eggstreme makeover: home edition


----------



## sej

pumpkins said:


> i'm streggling to eggspress my eggcitement
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> eggcellent timing



You forgot a pun


----------



## Justin

Just a reminder that it says "around" in the first post and "approximate" on the timer, so don't follow it too religiously - we might be a few minutes late or so!


----------



## cIementine

Sej said:


> You forgot a pun



omg what the hegg is wrong with you


----------



## FleuraBelle

I'm eggcepting the challenge! Omelette myself into the games!


----------



## cornimer

Listening to the music is getting me so pumped


----------



## Araie

Ah! The time has finally come! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I'm ready!


----------



## sej

Justin said:


> Just a reminder that it says "around" in the first post and "approximate" on the timer, so don't follow it too religiously - we might be a few minutes late or so!



cri


----------



## Kirbystarship

I have 0eggs


----------



## HungryForCereal

2 more mins!


----------



## tearypastel

I CANT DEALLLLL


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Just a reminder that it says "around" in the first post and "approximate" on the timer, so don't follow it too religiously - we might be a few minutes late or so!



don't stress jubs, we'll just make egg puns while you try and p-egg a hard-boiled time.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Almost time!


----------



## jiny

omfmfmmgf 1 minute


----------



## Araie

Ooo! Egg counter!


----------



## sej

Tardis2016 said:


> I have 0eggs



Everyone does


----------



## FleuraBelle

tearypastel said:


> I CANT DEALLLLL



THIS IS RANDOM BUT I LOVE YOUR AVI


----------



## LilD

Body redy


----------



## toadsworthy

godspeed everyone!


----------



## Venn

Almost there!


----------



## Araie

milkirue said:


> omfmfmmgf 1 minute



Justin said that it wasn't approximate.


----------



## jiny

OH MY GOOOOOOOOD I AM SO HYPED


----------



## Kirbystarship

1more minute!


----------



## Esphas

10 seconds


----------



## sej

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nyx81 said:


> Body redy


More like, my brain is ready.


----------



## FleuraBelle

10 SECONDS


----------



## Paperboy012305

YES!


----------



## cornimer

55 users browsing this thread wow


----------



## Araie

I don't have time to find the GIF, so here you go;
HYPE BOOSTERS ACTIVATE!


----------



## cIementine

sweet niblets


----------



## jiny

WOOAH


----------



## Oblivia

We'll be live in about 10 minutes!


----------



## sej

Omg laggggg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Lets wait for the clues. (Or another thread)


----------



## Amilee

its just a prank!


----------



## sej

Oblivia said:


> We'll be live in about 10 minutes!



cri
ok ill wait


----------



## DaCoSim

Awaiting scary zipper to grace our background.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, the lag. The reason is because 50+ users here and so many users posting.


----------



## Crash

the whole site is lagging so bad for me omfg​


----------



## jiny

Sej said:


> Omg laggggg



RIGHT OMGGG BC THERE'S 60+ PEOPLE VIEWING THIS


----------



## FleuraBelle

It's also the moving sigs


----------



## Fizzii

me rn


----------



## Javocado

part of the egg hunt this year is finding the actual clues themselves duh


----------



## Aquari

wheres le clue???


----------



## Araie

Oblivia said:


> We'll be live in about 10 minutes!



Ok! In the meantime we can make egg puns anyways.


----------



## Gregriii

Oblivia said:


> We'll be live in about 10 minutes!



The about means in 20 minutes right?


----------



## ZetaFunction

WOAH so many users on one thread
hnng


----------



## toadsworthy

and I was so worried about being on right at 11


----------



## CluelessMayor

63 users on this thread omg the lag


----------



## Minties

clues are late

-50 points from gryffindor


----------



## jiny

77 USERS VIEWING JFC CALM DOWN.


----------



## tearypastel

that's it i'm *egging* justin's house who's with me


----------



## Fizzii

77 users


----------



## Aronthaer

I need the clues now, mods. is this whole thing a big yolk to you?


----------



## FleuraBelle

Where would they even put the clues? On this thread?


----------



## kristenpaige

77 users and counting, where's that first clue??


----------



## Fizzii

i'm gonna fail


----------



## sej

toadsworthy said:


> and I was so worried about being on right at 11



I DIDNT GO TO TESCOS BECAUSE OF THIS SITE AND NOW ITS 10 MINS LATE I COULD OF GONE


----------



## BetaChorale

It's a ploy to put us all on a good sleeping schedule D: 
THE EGGS ARE A LIE

hopefully that deterred some of them and my chances are increased, HAHAHA
wait
is this thing still on


----------



## Pontius

toadsworthy said:


> and I was so worried about being on right at 11



so was i. i'm not even sure what we're supposed to do lol but maybe i'll figure it out


----------



## N e s s

Morning c:


----------



## Aronthaer

Stop egging me on.


----------



## momiji345

71 with 4 guests lol


----------



## PeeBraiin

cryng tbh


----------



## Araie

tearypastel said:


> that's it i'm *egging* justin's house who's with me



ME! ME!


----------



## Fizzii

this is not gonna be easy lmao


----------



## himeki

Sej said:


> I DIDNT GO TO TESCOS BECAUSE OF THIS SITE AND NOW ITS 10 MINS LATE I COULD OF GONE



its tesco.
not tescos
there is no s on the name jfc


----------



## Gregriii

This thread is so eggy

ps edgy = eggy


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

I do like how the site is going down, lol.


----------



## Aronthaer

You may make us wait, but you can never de-fetus.

(Defeat us? De-fetus? no? okey)


----------



## sej

MayorEvvie said:


> its tesco.
> not tescos
> there is no s on the name jfc



get out


----------



## cIementine

a wise person once said 'eggnorance is bliss'
a great eggsample of not knowing how eggcellent this eggvent will be


----------



## PandaDarling

clue ?


----------



## Aronthaer

Oh my goodness, the lag is amazing


----------



## Amilee

we are going down


----------



## jiny

i want to cry


----------



## BetaChorale

pumpkins said:


> a wise person once said 'eggnorance is bliss'
> a great eggsample of not knowing how eggcellent this eggvent will be



_w h y do you do this XD_


----------



## himeki

Sej said:


> get out



data:image/png;base64,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
does this have an s?
no?
didn't think so.


----------



## Minties

First no night theme, now no egg clues.

Justin is running this site straight into the ground.

Damn Canadians.


----------



## aleshapie

Let the games begin!! 

May the odds be ever in your favour!


----------



## tsantsa

MayorEvvie said:


> its tesco.
> not tescos
> there is no s on the name jfc



FINALLY SOMEBODY SAID IT GOD


----------



## Paperboy012305

This lag. IS *UNEGGCEPTIBLE!!!*


----------



## AccfSally

Lags, my poor tablet keeps crashing lol


----------



## cIementine

FerahL said:


> _w h y do you do this XD_



I hope you eggcept my apology and deepest condoleggses


----------



## tsantsa

MayorEvvie said:


> data:image/png;base64,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
> does this have an s?
> no?
> didn't think so.



NICE FAIL EVVIE


----------



## Heyden

JCVWNQIU:NJEQ JFC


----------



## Han Solo

ems said:


> FINALLY SOMEBODY SAID IT GOD



literally who cares though lmao


----------



## Chiisanacx

I'm waiting hue hue hue


----------



## Gregriii

Let's think bout marriage egguality and homosegguals


----------



## FleuraBelle

halp


----------



## momiji345

Amilee said:


> we are going down



thank you your sig made me watch digimon 0---0


----------



## himeki

Han Solo said:


> literally who cares though lmao



ITS LIKE CALLING WAITROSE WAITROSES


----------



## Amilee

i like the chat under the timer haha


----------



## BetaChorale

pumpkins said:


> I hope you eggcept my apology and deepest condoleggses



eggcept the first egg i claim being hurled in your general face area <w<


----------



## Snowz

The people are getting pretty *EGGSPLOSIVE.*


----------



## FleuraBelle

Gregriii said:


> Let's think bout marriage egguality and homosegguals



seems eggceptable


----------



## Araie

Oh my god, look at the timer. It's killing me.


----------



## Louzie

This thing is out of control lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Come on! It's 11:11!


----------



## Amilee

momiji345 said:


> thank you your sig made me watch digimon 0---0



good life choice!


----------



## jiny

it's been 10 minutes


----------



## N e s s

This was just added to the top, or atleast I just noticed:

<@Jubs> should i add another 5 minutes to the timer lmao
<~Jer> like 10 because this is too slow and im laughing like an insane person


----------



## sej

MayorEvvie said:


> ITS LIKE CALLING WAITROSE WAITROSES



I call it that


----------



## Aronthaer

Bah, this is madness


----------



## Han Solo

MayorEvvie said:


> ITS LIKE CALLING WAITROSE WAITROSES



I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT IS AHEUWBSKWB


----------



## Araie

> <~Jer> like 10 because this is too slow and im laughing like an insane person


Whyyy. D:


----------



## cornimer

Amilee said:


> i like the chat under the timer haha



I just noticed that XD


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Is anything actually happening? I'm confused with this whole egg thing, lol.


----------



## FleuraBelle

these egg puns are overused lol


----------



## Kirbystarship

Looks like the mods have 1 egg already.


----------



## BetaChorale

tfw you refresh but you're still two new pages of comments behind


----------



## Paperboy012305

So many people posting, I have to skip a few pages.


----------



## himeki

Sej said:


> I call it that



????why????


----------



## cIementine

FerahL said:


> eggcept the first egg i claim being hurled in your general face area <w<



i'm noticing irreggularities in ur general attitude, ur becoming very eggoistic


----------



## PeeBraiin

i hate myself


----------



## Gregriii

mods should eggplain why they already have one egg


----------



## Amilee

i told you. its just a prank


----------



## momiji345

Amilee said:


> good life choice!



my child hood tv show is  by from the dead  am so happy


----------



## FleuraBelle

omg the timer XD


----------



## Araie

Tardis2016 said:


> Looks like the mods have 1 egg already.



They were probably testing them out to make sure they worked.


----------



## BetaChorale

pumpkins said:


> i'm noticing irreggularities in ur general attitude, ur becoming very eggoistic



oh balderdash, i should watch my attitude. I do apologise. I guess I really have some _egg_ on my face now don't I.


----------



## Lancelot

MayorEvvie said:


> ITS LIKE CALLING WAITROSE WAITROSES



Not really, calling waitrose waitroses adds a whole other syllable


----------



## aleshapie

EGGPIC FAIL: TBT EGG HUNT 2016


Eggsasperating!


----------



## Coach

I want to hunt for virtual eggs on time next year pls


----------



## PandaDarling

is this happening or what ?


----------



## CuteYuYu

Skweekerz said:


> these egg puns are overused lol



Eggsactly. Too many eggstra puns of the same ones.
(I had to)


----------



## FleuraBelle

THERE ARE 80 PEOPLE VIEWING THIS RN


----------



## jiny

UH ?


----------



## Hermione Granger

a baby was born in the span of this wait


----------



## Aronthaer

This is eggsasperating to the eggteenth power.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hermione Granger said:


> a baby was born in the span of this wait


And someone died in the span of this wait.


----------



## sej

Jubs this isn't funny m8 :;;;:mad;:;::


----------



## toadsworthy

guys freaking chill... they will have it up as soon as possible.... they are probably dealing with the lag too! orchestrating something like this online has to be more complicated than you can imagine


----------



## tsantsa

Hermione Granger said:


> a baby was born in the span of this wait



one was born every minute


----------



## N e s s

How people will be when the clues come up:


----------



## kristenpaige

I was so excited for this ):


----------



## cIementine

FerahL said:


> oh balderdash, i should watch my attitude. I do apologise. I guess I really have some _egg_ on my face now don't I.



ur face is very eggy, try a face eggplant (like face transplant but an eggplant)


----------



## quietly-stuttered

it's almost been 20 minutes u-u


----------



## Gregriii

I'm diseggpointed


----------



## kristenpaige

Eggscuse me. I was eggcited** for this.


----------



## Fizzii

ehhh


----------



## PeeBraiin

now we wait


----------



## Paperboy012305

toadsworthy said:


> guys freaking chill... they will have it up as soon as possible.... they are probably dealing with the lag too! orchestrating something like this online has to be more complicated than you can imagine


I'm ok with the waiting, but THIS LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Araie

kristenpaige said:


> I was so excited for this ):



Don't worry, it'll be here soon! They're probably just having some technical issues.


----------



## Kirbystarship

Well while you are hunting look @ the shop to see any re-stocks.. I bet there will be some random restocks while we are hunting.


----------



## FleuraBelle

N e s s said:


> How people will be when the clues come up:



praise the pun


----------



## aleshapie

N e s s said:


> How people will be when the clues come up:



I actually LOLd!!


----------



## cornimer

toadsworthy said:


> guys freaking chill... they will have it up as soon as possible.... they are probably dealing with the lag too! orchestrating something like this online has to be more complicated than you can imagine



I agree...if it's being slow for all of us imagine how slow it must be if you're trying to hide an egg!


----------



## Gregriii

quietly-stuttered said:


> it's almost been 20 minutes u-u



told ya 





Gregriii said:


> The about means in 20 minutes right?


----------



## BetaChorale

pumpkins said:


> ur face is very eggy, try a face eggplant (like face transplant but an eggplant)



that was more of a stretch. a pull. a length. an _egg_stention


----------



## Lancelot

pumpkins said:


> ur face is very eggy, try a face eggplant (like face transplant but an eggplant)



The pun  physically hurt me , it was so bad.


----------



## Gregriii

quietly-stuttered said:


> it's almost been 20 minutes u-u



told ya 





Gregriii said:


> The about means in 20 minutes right?


----------



## Aronthaer

;-; I'm leaving in like an hour for the entire weekend, I'm in trouble if these don't go up soon.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Gregriii said:


> told ya



are you a wizard


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson




----------



## Fizzii

Just wait a minnuuuutteee


----------



## CluelessMayor

i feel like if i get up to get food im going to miss the clue


----------



## Javocado

yall missed the restock though
daddy copped 10 peaches


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

If I post a whole load of interesting videos, everyone will get distracted and I shall be crowned winner of Easter 2016!


----------



## Fizzii

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


>



fave case


----------



## sej

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BxtDe_YI25g


----------



## Javocado

CluelessMayor said:


> i feel like if i get up to get food im going to miss the clue



they're not going anywhere lol


----------



## Aronthaer

There's gonna be a Toilet paper egg this year, calling it. because this is crap


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Sej said:


> Jubs this isn't funny m8 :;;;:mad;:;::





Fizzii said:


> Just wait a minnuuuutteee



We've waited 22 minutes


----------



## kristenpaige

Waiting for this is starting to feel like waiting for my friends to get ready to go out...

Oh wait, what friends?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Waiting for this is starting to feel like waiting for my friends to get ready to go out...

Oh wait, what friends?


----------



## Fizzii

leahhhhaaaaa said:


> We've waited 22 minutes



loser c;


----------



## Javocado

wow you took off "new posts" again i'm gonna cry
that's my way around this place rip


----------



## Aronthaer

;-; I can't take this any more


----------



## Hermione Granger

Javocado said:


> yall missed the restock though
> daddy copped 10 peaches



damn daddy


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Sej said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BxtDe_YI25g








Fixed.


----------

